
Google’s Remarkably Close Relationship with the Obama White House, in Two Charts - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/22/googles-remarkably-close-relationship-with-the-obama-white-house-in-two-charts/
======
coreyp_1
Nice visualizations. Disturbing information.

